# انشاء عمارة سكنية من الالف الي الياء بالصور و الشرح



## م.احمد التعلب (26 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيكم يا باشمهندسين 

مشروع تنفيذ عماره سكنيه وبالصور 

واليكم الموضوع 
​ يقوم المهندس المدنى باستلام الموقع واستكشافه ومطابقة ابعاده باللوح​ بعد ذلك نبدأ فى عمل جسة حيث يتم ارسالها الى معمل التربة لمعرفة قوة تحمل التربة واختيار نوع الأساسات المناسبة​ 

​ 
  

​​ 

 ​ بعد استلام اللوح من الاستشارى نبدأ فى التنفيذ​ أعمال الحفر​ نقوم بتحديد منسوب التأسيس ونوع الأساسات المستخدمة كما هو موضح بتقرير التربة​ تحديد أسلوب سند جوانب الحفر اذا تطلب الأمر ذلك​ يقوم المهندس بتخطيط الحفر على اللوح​ يبدأ الحفار فى الحفر كما يخطط المهندس على اللوح مع مراعاة اختيار مقاس مناسب لكبشة الحفار بما يتلائم مع ابعاد الحفر​ فمثلا عند الحفر لهامات الخوازيق تكون المسافة بين الخوازيق صغيرة فيتطلب الأمر كبشة صغيرة​  

​​  

​​ أعمال الاحلال​ فى بعض الأحيان نحتاج الى تربة احلال حسب توصيات التأسيس​ نأتى بطبقات تربة الاحلال المنصوص عليها فى التقرير ونقوم بفرد طبقاتها كما يكون موضح لدينا بتقرير التربة ثم يتم دمك كل طبقة بواسطة الهراس​  



 

​ ​ ثم يتم وضع طبقة من الرمل لتسوية التربه بها​  

​​ تخطيط الموقع​ نقوم بتخطيط الموقع وتوقيع الحدود وعمل الخنزيرة بواسطة الشريط او التيودليت​  

​​ أعمال الخرسانة العادية​ نقوم بصب طبقة من الخرسانة العادية بسمك لا يقل عن 20 سم اذا كانت الأساسات سطحية أما فى الأساسات العميقة تكون 15 سم أو 10 سم نظافة فقط​ ويجب على المهندس اختيار موقع مناسب للخلاطة​  

​​ ويجب تسوية سطح اللبشة حتى لا يكون متعرجا فيؤثر على وضع الحديد​  

​​ القواعد​ يتم تخطيط القواعد على الأرض وتحديد أماكن السملات والشدادات وأبعادها​  

​​ يتم وضع البسكوت لرفع الحديد السفلى لضمان تغطيته بالخرسانة لتجنب وصول المياه الأرضيه اليه حتى لا يتعرض للصدأ​ يقوم الحداد بعمل كراسى لحمل الحديد العلوى​ يتم رص شبكة حديد التسليح كما هو مبين باللوح الانشائية​  


​ ​  


​​ يتم توقيع محاور الأعمدة ووضع أشاير الأعمدة​  


​ ​  


​​ يقوم المهندس بالتأكد من المسافات بين الأسياخ وعددها طبقا للوح الانشائية​ فى المثال المبين بالصور الأساس عبارة عن لبشة فيتم صب خرسانة اللبشة أولا ثم عمل شدات النجارة للسملات ثم صبها​ يتم صب الخرسانة ويقوم المهندس بالتأكد من مكونات الخلطة الخرسانية ومدى مطابقتها للمواصفات​  


​​ يتم هز الخرسانة بالهزاز لتقليل الفراغات فى الخرسانة​ 


​ يتم تسوية السطح العلوى للخرسانة​  


​​  


​​  


​​ فى اليوم التالى للصب يتم معالجة الخرسانة ورش الماء حتى لا يتبخر ماء الخلطة وتتكون شروخ​ بعد ذلك يتم عزل القواعد​  


​ ​ أعمدة الدور الأرضى​ يتم تحديد ارتفاع الدور​ يقوم الحداد برص حديد الأعمدة وربطها جيدا بالكانات ويجب على المهندس التأكد من المسافات بيت الكانات وعدد الأسياخ فى كل عمود​ يبدأ النجار فى عمل شدات الأعمدة من ثلاث جهات ويقوم المهندس بالتأكد من رأسية الأعمدة عن طريق الخيط​  


​​  


​ ​ يتم البدء فى صب الأعمدة ويتم دمك الخرسانة جيدا باستخدام هزاز​  


​ ​  


​​ يتم فك الشدات ومعالجة عيوب الصب ان وجدت​  


​ ​ يتم رش الخرسانة بالماء لضمان عدم حدوث شروخ بها​  


​ ​ الأسقف والكمرات​ يبدأ النجار بعد ذلك فى عمل شدات الأسقف والكمرات ويجب تحديد جميع الفتحات (فتحات المناور – الأسانسير - ........... الخ)​  


​ ​  

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1280x960.

​​ يقوم المهندس باستلام الشدة والتأكد من أفقيتها بواسطة ميزان المياه ومدى مطابقة الأبعاد للوح​ 


 ​ يبدأ الحداد بعد ذلك بعمل شبكة التسليح كما موضح باللوح الانشائية​  

​​ يقوم المهندس بالتأكد من اقطار الحديد والمسافات بينها ومسافات التكسيح والكانات فى الكمرات وحديد السلالم​  


​​ يتم البدء فى صب الخرسانة والتأكد من مواصفات الخلطة​  


​​  


​ ​  


​​ يتم تسوية سطح الخرسانة جيدا​  


​​  


​​ يتم رش الخرسانة فى اليوم التالى للصب بالماء حتى لا يحدث شروخ فى الخرسانة​ بعد فك الشدات يتم معالجة عيوب الصب ان وجدت​  


​ ​ بعد ذلك يتم ردم الأرض فوق اللبشة وصب طبقة خرسانة عادية فوقها​  


​ ​  


​​  


​​ نقوم بعد ذلك بوضع طبقة العزل​  


​ ​  


​​ وبذلك نكون انتهينا من الدور الأرضى​ ويتم استكمال الأدوار العلوية بنفس الطريقة​ ويتم البدء فى أعمال البناء لكل دور طبقا للوح المعمارية​  

​ ​ وبعد البناء نبدأ فى أعمال المحارة والتشطيبات الى ان يتم تسليم المنشأ بالكامل للمالك 


 
اتمنى ان الموضوع يعجبكم ​​ ​*


----------



## anass81 (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

موضوع مفيد جداً وشرح رائع بالصور ومجهود ممتاز منك في الإخراج

جزاك الله خيراً م.أحمد


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكور باش مهندس انس 
ويارب هذا الموضوع يكون فيه افادة للناس جميعا


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (26 يونيو 2009)

م.احمد التعلب قال:


> مشكور باش مهندس انس
> ويارب هذا الموضوع يكون فيه افادة للناس جميعا


 

ياريت ياجماعة اللي عنده اضافة اوتعليق يضيفه
عشان يتعدل حتي يصبح الموضوع وافي و شامل اكثر
وشكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## م المترقب (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ليك موضوع مفيد جدا خاصة للمهندسين حديثي التخرج 
اللة ينور


----------



## bitbash (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا , الموضوع جدا مفيد


----------



## احمد سامي السراي (26 يونيو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل على هذة الصور الوضيحية والشرح الموجز جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## sima (26 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.amani (26 يونيو 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يسلمو اديك


----------



## tygo_m2 (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الراجي رضا ربه (26 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل و مجهود رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يا هندسة


----------



## التوأم (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير فى الدنيا والاخيرة شرح اكثر من رائع


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 يونيو 2009)

تمام
بسم الله ماشاء الله 
موضوع جامد حقيقي


----------



## بةمو (26 يونيو 2009)

*مشكووور**
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكورالف شكر على هذا الابداع الرائع*​


----------



## hany_kortoba (26 يونيو 2009)

:77:

مجهود رائع تشكر علية
دعوة من القلب ان يجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## osama_civil (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمفيد جدا.


----------



## مصطفى محمد يوسف (27 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا اخى جعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## EMAD EL*ROKH (27 يونيو 2009)

_مشكورالف شكر على هذا الابداع الرائع_


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ... مشاركة رائعة وقيمة تستحق كل الامتنان والتقدير.


----------



## MOHAMED25 (27 يونيو 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## hassanaki (27 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م احمد عيسي (27 يونيو 2009)

*تعليق صغير*

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا وموضوع جميل جدا جدا 
بس كان عندى تعليق صغير بخصوص الكانه العيون وضع الكانه دى غلط لان لزم الاسياخ تدخل فى العيون وتكون متمركزه 
مع العلم ان
هذه الكانات من اصعب الكانات بالنسبه للحداد مع انها من القوى الكانت واحسنها بالنسبه للعمود

"انا عارف ان حضرتك اكيد مصورها كده لمعرفه جزاء من الكانات بس حبيت اعدل صوره لربما توصل للمهندسين حديثى التخرج خطاء"


----------



## ayman fathe diab (27 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله تبارك اللة ربنا يباركلك


----------



## hitman1988 (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (27 يونيو 2009)

_*جزاك الله كل خير و يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*_


----------



## اميره المليجى (6 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك:20::20::20:*​


----------



## مش لاقي (6 أغسطس 2009)

غفر الله لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله كل خييييييييييييير .


----------



## هيثم محمد على (8 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى المهندس احمد على مجهودك الرائع و نفع الله بك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mustafasas (8 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (8 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم يا بش مهندس على كل المجهود 
وبصراحه موضوع بستحق التثبيت ومشاهدته من قبل المهندسيين المبتدئين


----------



## ahmed_hh_zayed (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير موضوع رائع


----------



## شهاب الدين (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً

موضوع رائع
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## فارس جلال الدين (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك والى المزيد من التقدم اخي العزيز


----------



## nona2000 (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس موضوع رائع فعلا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود طه ابراهيم (13 أغسطس 2009)

جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل جدا


----------



## mdsayed (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد 3 محمد عبده (14 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم ايديك و ادعو الله ان يزيدك علما نافعا


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزالك الله خير موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد جدا نتمني المزيد 
كل عاح وحضرتك بخير والأمه الاسلاميه والعربية بالف خير بمناسبة شه رمضان الكريم اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن واليسر والبركات


----------



## محمد حامد (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووور جدا يا بشمهندس
موضوع راااائع وخصوصا لحديثى التخرج 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الهواري (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ......................................................................................


----------



## sherifnet (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا جهد جيد


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس ونسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
وأن يغفر لك ولوالديك
وإلى الأمام دوماً​


----------



## ايات م (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Nasredeen (7 سبتمبر 2009)

أولاً مشكور على الموضوع
ثانياً : يلاحظ عدم الألتزام بإجراءات السلامة (عدم لبس أحذية السلامة )safety shoes
ولى ملاحظات أخرى سوف ارسلها بعد التأكد منها
وشكراً


----------



## حسام الزهري (8 سبتمبر 2009)

* اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة*​


----------



## هانى حمدى عبدالعال (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الفاضل والصور تعكس مدى تدنى الجودة فى العمل الانشائى وغياب كثير من التفاصيل المهمة الواجب الاحتياط منها اثناء التنفيذ


----------



## yobaaa (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك موضوع مفيد
*


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع مع التفصيل

وليكن هدفنا:
"سباق رمضان انعقد والجنه تزينت لمن أجتهد فشمر , وقل لن يسبقني الي الله أحد"

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
www.forsanelhaq.com  موقع فرسان السُنه - حزب الله الحقيقي حزب أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشه والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر



 

 

 

أسطوانة برنامج حقيبه المسلم






 
















​


----------



## فادية المدني (8 سبتمبر 2009)

...........
...........
:75:​


----------



## فادية المدني (8 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد جدا خصوصا لحديثي التخرج
واجهت صعوبة في فهم بعض المصطلحات مثل (اللبشة والسملات والاشاير) لكن الصور وضحت المقصود
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## المهندسه هديل جلوب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم الايادي والله موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## semsems (15 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رااائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## صديق العمر2000 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جهد طيب وتستحق الشكر


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (13 مارس 2010)

احسنت على هذا الجهد الرائع والقيم


----------



## sico (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير 
بجد انا كان نفسي في موضوع زي ده من زمان


----------



## احمد زكي هريدي (13 مارس 2010)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررر
رررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الريس حرب (14 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع بجد..... شكرا


----------



## haien_eng (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك نحن بحاجة لمثل هذه التفاصيل ننتظر جديدك كي تنورنا بالمعلومات


----------



## civilenginero (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باااشااااا
انا بكالريوس مدنى السنه دى وبصراحه حاسس بفرحه وانا بشوف الصور دى انت خلتنى المس الموقع باسلوبك الراقى والوافى فى الشرح


----------



## هيما حلمى (15 مارس 2010)

الله يكرمك


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (15 مارس 2010)

إبدااااااااااع...

جزاكم الله خيرا وأدامكم ذخراً للهندسة المدنية.


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (15 مارس 2010)

civilenginero قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا باااشااااا
> انا بكالريوس مدنى السنه دى وبصراحه حاسس بفرحه وانا بشوف الصور دى انت خلتنى المس الموقع باسلوبك الراقى والوافى فى الشرح



لو احتاجت اي حاجة في الموقع قولي و ان شاء الله اقدر افيدك باذن الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (15 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه الهندسه كلها في المحروسه


----------



## رماح بدر (16 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (16 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه وياريت توضح لنا نوع الأساسات المستخدم في هذه البنايه ​ياريت نراعي أن فيه أبعاد أخري مثل ضبط الجوده وعوامل الأمان وعوامل بيئه وأخري حتى تنقل الصورة كامله وخصوصا لزملائنا المهندسين حديثي التخرج ​وعموما مشكور على المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حساناتك
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/l4f49m6gzn9h/f08ksh/dsc07352.jpg​

​
​


----------



## ShwanEngineer (17 مارس 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## wahid69 (17 مارس 2010)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## odwan (17 مارس 2010)

جهد ممتاز بارك الله فيكم جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## BUILDING (10 يوليو 2010)

تغطيه رائعه ومجهود طيب ... 

لكن لا يوجد safty والشغل مشي حيالك .... 

تقبلو ملآحظتي .. 

ومشكور اخي على مجهودك ..


----------



## جماح الشرق (11 يوليو 2010)

ملحوووووووووووووووووووووووظه هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامه جدا جدا جدا 


يا اخى لا يتم التأكد من افقيه السقف بميزان المياه لو عملها مهندس النجارين هاتضحك عليه الافقيه يتم التأكد منها ب استخدام ميزان القامه باخذ قرائات فى اركان السقف و سنترات البواكى


----------



## arch afaf (11 يوليو 2010)

:28:الموضوع مفيد جدا وكنت بحاجة للصور دى مع الشرح فعلا

 :28:
جزاك الله كل خير:28::28::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الباشمندس /أحمد التغلب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​لى بعض الملاحظات :-
1- بكل اسف أن تعرض صور لمبنى يقام فى أرض زراعيه وهذه فى حد ذاتها جريمه
2- واضح من الصور أن الارض طينييه متماسكه ولاتحتاج الى هذا النوع المكلف جدا من الاساسات
3- كان يمكن استخدام نوع الاساسات المنفصله أسفلها خرسانه عاديه منفصله بسمك 40 سم مع الربط بميدات جسئه بين القواعد
4- بكل اسف لم يتم صب الكمرات المقلوبه مع اللبشه المسلحه مما يجعلها منفصله عن اللبشه المسلحه(راجع الكود)لم يصبح الكمره المقلوبه مع اللبشه مصبوبه ميليثيا
5- نسبة الماء الى الاسمنت عاليه جدا
6- لم يتم عزل للرطوبه أسفل اللبشه المسلحه
7- الكانات ذات العيون للاسف لم يتم وضعها فى اماكنها الصحيحه
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده​


----------



## معماريك (11 يوليو 2010)

thanx you are really great


----------



## eng_elkhatib (11 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزيك كل الخير لأن الموضوع بجد نفعه كثير وشرحه بسيط وأهميته كبيرة
بارك لنا فيك وفى أمثالك وربنا ينفع بيك الأمة


----------



## A.Bozan (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على الجهود التي بذلتها


----------



## ahmed taha khalil (11 يوليو 2010)

الموصوع مفيد جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم . شكراعلى هذا الجهد ولكن كما يبدو فانت تعمل كمراقب عمل وليس كمهندس واليك الملاحظات:
انا انضم لاراء الاخوة ( building) وجماح الشرق واسامة نوار بما ابدو ه من ملاحظات ... اما ملاحظاتي الخاصة فهي كما يلي : 1-لم تستخدم النايلون لعزل الاسس عن التربة المحيطة ... ثم هل استخدمت المبيد الخاص بالارضة .2-صبة النظافة تحت القواعد او الاسس الحصيرية تعتمد على مساحة الاساس وعمقه وهي في الغالب ( 7-12) سم .3- تحديد مواقع الاعمدة ومحاورها يكون بالثيودولايت واذا عملت بشكل صحيح في الدور الارضي ستتكرر عندك الاعمال لباقي الادوار.4-تخطيط مواقع الاعمدة ومحاور البناية يكون باستعمال خيط بناء طويل يوتر ويجر بعد غمسه بمادة ذات لون يظهر على الصبة كالجص او السمنت الابيض.5-الكانات او الاتاري قليلة جدا في العمود الواحد.6-عند الرش يمكن استخدام الشوالات لبقاء الماء اطول فترة ممكنة .7-مسافة تكسيح الحديد تبدو من الصور قليلة المفروض تكون اكبر .8-تسليح الدرج خطأ بالكمية والتوزيع.9- لم اشاهد انابيب المجاري في الدور الارضي .هذه بعض الاملاحظات ... وختاما اشكرك على العمل وتحياتي


----------



## الراجع الى الله (11 يوليو 2010)

بجد الله يكرمك على الموضوع الجميل جدا ومتحرمناش من مواضيعك الحلوة


----------



## waleed awd (14 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم بصراحه استفدنا من مشاركتكم الجيده والله يوفقكم
ونتمنى من جميع الاخوه عرض مالديهم حتى تعم الفائده
وشكرن للجميع


----------



## ali**civil (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك . هذا الموضوع فادني حيل بصفتي مهندس تدريب مرحله رابع .اخوك علي من العراق


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الشكر لله واحده
واذا احتاج احد اي شئ في التنفيذ انا في الخدمة


----------



## محمود الهجين (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر العقابي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الله عليك تسلم يديك يا بش مهندس بارك الله فيك على هذه الصور الرائعة و الجميلة و جعل الله ثواب هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك امين يا رب.


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششكور شرح ممتاز مع الصور


----------



## م/سامح دياب (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكر علي المجهود


----------



## حسين الصغير (1 سبتمبر 2010)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## ismail fathalla (7 يوليو 2011)

جزيت خيرا وكفيت شرا


----------



## anmarsalim (7 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله في جهودك م.أحمد
وانت طلبت من لديه ملاحظات لذا اليك التالي:
1. ذكر في حالة وجود تاسيسات كهربائية باستخدام انابيب البلاستك يتم عمل ذلك قبل المباشرة بتسليح السقف لذا اضف صورة لتاسيسات البلاستك ليكتمل تسلسل العمل
2. لاحظت ان طول overlap لحديد تسليح الاعمدة حرج وذلك تقديرا من خلال الصور
3. لاهمية عملية انضاج الكونكريت يتم اسنخدام القماش لتغطية الاعمدة والسقوف ورشها بالماء بحيث تبقى رطبة خاصة في الاجواء الحارة ياريت تضاف صورة لذلك ايضا

تقبل تحيتي ومباركتي لجهدك


----------



## mahmoud yassin (7 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس موضوع رائع وممتاز


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (2 أكتوبر 2011)

anmarsalim قال:


> بارك الله في جهودك م.أحمد
> وانت طلبت من لديه ملاحظات لذا اليك التالي:
> 1. ذكر في حالة وجود تاسيسات كهربائية باستخدام انابيب البلاستك يتم عمل ذلك قبل المباشرة بتسليح السقف لذا اضف صورة لتاسيسات البلاستك ليكتمل تسلسل العمل
> 2. لاحظت ان طول overlap لحديد تسليح الاعمدة حرج وذلك تقديرا من خلال الصور
> ...



ربنا يكرمك 

ان شاء الله في الموضوع القادم هاحاول اوفي كل شئ ان شاء الله و الكمال لله واحده


----------



## انور الاستشاري (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا :: كفيت و وفيت ... ربنا يبارك بيك :: الى الامام


----------



## hk_shahin (3 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks..................................اخي الكريم


----------



## ENG MAHER (3 أكتوبر 2011)

تمام ... يعطيك العافي .....
موضوعك مدني بيجنن ... بس وين الالكتروميكانيك
ياريت تكمل معروفك .... مع الشكر والتحية


----------



## sharm2012 (29 فبراير 2012)

فين الموضوع ارجوكم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكن الصور لا تظهر لدي و على كلن شكرا جزيلا


----------



## otat (29 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ,,وبارك الله فيك


----------

